# Lawnboy



## Jasonrkba (Nov 8, 2017)

I have an older lawnboy Duraforce silver series. (10550).
Tore it down today and it seems the crank bearings have failed. After looking over Google fairly hard I am having problems finding just the bearing by itself. Seems they where sold as a crank assembly. I'm taking it to work today to pull the bearings. Does anyone know if I can buy the bearings separately?


Thanks. Jason.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 8, 2017)

They are fairly common standard deep groove ball bearings. They should be 25x47x12 (metric) but before making you spend money in vain, take the whole crankshaft, bearings and all, to your local industrial supply store *before* cutting off the old bearings. It may cost a couple dollars more than eBay but it will be the right size.

Just a word of warning: if that's the correct size, get some regular SKF, Nachi, NSK etc ones. There are all sorts of ceramic, stainless steel etc bearings around which cost an arm and leg and while they have their uses, your good old stroke will be perfectly happy with good quality regular bearings.


----------



## ironman_gq (Nov 8, 2017)

More than likely a standard size, usually the number is stamped on the race. Very unusual to see a proprietary bearing where a standard bearing could be used, manufacturers like to save money any way they can. Sometimes the number can be on the shield or seal of the bearing as well and if you can't find a number a set of calipers and a trip the McMaster Carr usually solves the problem.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 8, 2017)

6005. 25x47x12. Ding ding ding!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 8, 2017)

Had my buddy at work pull the bearings and he surprised me by replacing them. We just happened to have them.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 22, 2017)

Ok guys I finally got it together and it runs great I just have one more thing to buy and that's a new starter recoil. The part number is 99-6713. It is discontinued but eBay has one for $45. That seems a little high to me. Does anyone know of a cheaper aftermarket one that will work?

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 23, 2017)

Remove the starter and take it to the oldest place in your area servicing Briggs & Stratton and Tecumseh engines. I am fairly sure it's a part at least one those two engine manufacturers used in the 90's so it's likely the repair shop either has a used one laying about or can find you an aftermarket one.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Nov 23, 2017)

So far the bolts have been SAE and the parts cross reference with Toro. I'm definitely going to call around. I would be willing to just replace the recoil if I knew one that would fit.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Nov 25, 2017)

It's likely you can rebuild that recoil by scrounging parts around: apart from used many older dealers tend to have big carboard boxes full of spares bought back in the days which they have rarely bothered to organize. 
Just remember to take that recoil with you so you can compare parts on the spot.


----------

